# SCB Stingray / E-TEC 250 HO



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Water test tomorrow. I'll post pics and perfomance data ASAP.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Very Impressive once again.. You sure know how to build em..

Keep up the good work and we will be waiting to see the numbers on her.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

No merc?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

F-I-N-E

What's up with the Garmin display and Lowrance GPS antenna?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Lowrance antenna is to feed the BRP I-Command gauges GPS speed. Garmin 545s has a buit in antenna.

Good eye.



Chase This! said:


> F-I-N-E
> 
> What's up with the Garmin display and Lowrance GPS antenna?


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

Eric boats are looking great.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

scb factory said:


> The Lowrance antenna is to feed the BRP I-Command gauges GPS speed. Garmin 545s has a buit in antenna.
> 
> Good eye.


I see, Thanks. Have fun with the test today!

Yeah, good eyes. I can spot a bent rod clear across the bay.


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Where did you get the tie downs on the yeti? I have a neighbor looking for something like that.

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Dont let that merc banner bite a hole in that e-tec


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Awsome looking rig!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

As Tested:

SCB Stingray w/ 16' Riser Box
Evinrude E-TEC 250 HO
Mercury Bravo One Prop (15.25" X 26")
(2) People Onboard
(4) Batteries
30 gal. Fuel

First E-Tec that I have run. The 250 HO is an impressive engine in many ways. This outboard idles quiety, has a very strong mid-range pull. 

Could not get a top end speed due to inadequate cooling at WOT. We did manage to see 66 MPH on the GPS before we were forced to pull back the throttle. 

A few adjustments, and this baby will fly.

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We get those from Yeti.



J Ipock said:


> Where did you get the tie downs on the yeti? I have a neighbor looking for something like that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joey


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

so how u think that HO is gonna compete with the Opti w/o the SM on it... sounds like it might be close depending on what rpm u had to pull back at.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

That's our target. We are turning 5000 rpm's. All this thing needs is a low water pick-up nose cone. Then we'll be hauling the mail.

I predict 70-72 mph. But who knows???



TKoenig said:


> so how u think that HO is gonna compete with the Opti w/o the SM on it... sounds like it might be close depending on what rpm u had to pull back at.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

how does she ride in rough chop?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> how does she ride in rough chop?


The Stingray handles the chop very well. Smooth and dry.

Here is a quote from a demo a couple months ago.

"I did a test ride with Eric on yesterday and we ran out of Kemah into the bay. As usual when coming out of the board walk it's a little rough. The Stingray handled the rough water as well as my old Triton. 
I didn't get a drop of water from boat splashes nor was my butt sore from the ride. 
The boat topped out above 65mph with 2 guys, approx. 15-20gals of fuel, 4 batteries and a 10-15 mph wind.
I was sold on the boats shallow capabilities in March when I did a test ride in the marsh however I was a bit skeptical about how it might handle small/medium chop. 
I am now in the production line and hopefully, my boat will be ready as an early Christmas present."

Go here to see more. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176784


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

What is the second lever for next to the throttle?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> What is the second lever for next to the throttle?


I believe those are Livorsi controls. One is foward, neutral and reverse and the other is the throttle.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Ready for delivery.

Topped out just under 70 MPH.
The boat will take off with motor set like the second to last pic. 

Super skinny, smooth and fast.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Does it need the trim tabs?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

williamcr said:


> Does it need the trim tabs?


No. The boat does not "need" trim tabs. Just like the boat does not "need" 250 HP.

Tabs do enhance shallow water performance though.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That's not a boat...it's a sculpture! AWESOME!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

i want one....


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

*huh?*

I heard they roll on turns.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

boats-r-me said:


> I heard they roll on turns.


like a barrel roll?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

boats-r-me said:


> I heard they roll on turns.


That's why we intall a handy dandy roll bar over the console.
:rotfl:


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

Who did the gearcase? Very clean looking. Why is the cavitation plate cut back so far?

Joey


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

What is the white box on the back deck in front of the motor?

The question on the trim tabs was more to the fact some boats dont alwys get a lot of benefit from trim tabs and some real get a lot. Also I noticed that the trim tabs are closer to the tunnel the others I have seen insatlled where they are on the out side of the hull. why?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

J Ipock said:


> Who did the gearcase? Very clean looking. Why is the cavitation plate cut back so far?
> 
> Joey


The cav plate is not cut. We added on to the original.

Worked out great. I'm performing the same mod to my Sportmaster.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

williamcr said:


> What is the white box on the back deck in front of the motor?
> 
> The question on the trim tabs was more to the fact some boats dont alwys get a lot of benefit from trim tabs and some real get a lot. Also I noticed that the trim tabs are closer to the tunnel the others I have seen insatlled where they are on the out side of the hull. why?


Small white boxes seen on front and rear deck are quick release trolling motor mounts. The mount on bow is ued while using the trolling motor. Mount on rear deck is used while making long runs, and rough water crossings.

Trim tabs are used primarily in shallow water. They add adjustable planing surface to add in hole shot, and slow shallow running.

Tabs are mounted close to the center line, in the air tunnels. This location give us best results in the shallow water, and no unwanted drag at speed.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Where's the 300? Waiting to see the results on that beast.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

tailchaser22 said:


> Where's the 300? Waiting to see the results on that beast.


It's in the rigging shop now. 
No riser box (flat floor)
Rod Locker
F-22 Console
300XS

A true Hotrod Stingray.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds good, anxiously waiting. What kind of speed do you think you will see? 80 plus?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

My goal is 80 MPH.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Eric,

Thanks for showing me around the rigging shop yesterday. Doug is an artist with his rigging. Looking forward to working with SCB in the future. 

Tailchaser22, the boat with the 300 will be a slick ride. But then again you should take a walk around Eric's shop and drool over the boats getting rigged and ready for delivery.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

I am already on the list. Just waiting for my beauty.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*Current Stingray*

Eric, is the current Stingray your rigging with the 300 and F-22 console Steckler's?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

El Primero said:


> Eric, is the current Stingray your rigging with the 300 and F-22 console Steckler's?


Yes.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Eric you seem to never cease to amaze me wow you build one awesome boat and I love the attention to detail awesome looking rig.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

scb factory said:


> No. The boat does not "need" trim tabs. Just like the boat does not "need" 250 HP.
> 
> Tabs do enhance shallow water performance though.


On ship shape tv they said that the Evinrude E-tec 250 HO is actually a 275..


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

ynggun said:


> On ship shape tv they said that the Evinrude E-tec 250 HO is actually a 275..


True.

Manufactures are allowed a 10% allowance, either way of declared HP rating. So a 250 can dyno anywhere from 225-275 and still be sold as a 250.

With the HO from Evinrude, XS & Pro XS from Mercury, you know you are getting the upper end of the 10% on every motor.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

On the E-Tec Ho's does it come with a LWP from the factory like the Evinrude DI's?


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

It's fun to watch as it gets close to boat show time


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

scb factory said:


> The cav plate is not cut. We added on to the original.
> 
> Worked out great. I'm performing the same mod to my Sportmaster.


I see it better now, man that is nice stuff.

Great Job,
Joey


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Blue Fury said:


> i want one....


Last week you were just wanting that 40 horse Tohatsu!!! Make up your mind. lol


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

WOW! Jimmie likie! Eric, you sure have come a long ways. Very cool, very cool indeed. I've often told people that I've only personally seen two companies that do unbelievable rigging on saltwater fishing boats, SCB and Lake and Bay.

I know personally how much time you spend on rigging and the attention to detail. You did the same on my SCB I bought from you a few years back. I had never seen that again until the Lake and Bay guys. It just amazes me that more companies don't take pride in their work the way you do. I told you last year that the Stingray would be a hit. It is really a fine machine. I hate it when people make me second guess my decisions! Again, very nice! :cheers:


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> how does she ride in rough chop?


I don't know what you consider rough chop, but that boat is dry and cuts through chop. I have never seen a boat that is shallow, dry, Super clean, and so **** fast that its scary!!! Eric knows how to build a boat. The right way!!


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

*forgiveness*

I repeated a statement on here that i heard from someonethat said their boat rolled. he was full of ****. i called him out about it and he said he never even owned the darn thing, I hereby apologize to SCB and any owner or future owners that might be considering this boat. After i realized my mistake, I did some searching and found absolutely nothing wrong with the boat. You guys are right, it is an awesome ride.I was wrong for repeating a falsehood and humbly extend my sorrow for any wrong doing. I'll check my arse before I repeat a hear-say. You can bet on it. made me look like a dam fool. sorry guys.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

If I ever sell my offshore boat I am getting one!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

On your comment regarding fit and finish, a lot of the technical poling skiff manufacturers superbly finish out their boats. I know that's sort of apples and oranges, but I think you're probably right in terms of tournament-style bay boats. I've been in a lot of boats and if you start looking around you can notice a lot of sloppy workmanship. The boat may run fine and perform well, but fit and finish is just as important to me as the other stuff. If the boat isn't finished out well that's how you get into a lot of nagging repairs down the road with hatches, seams, electrical, etc.

With all that said, I've looked at the SCBs up close and they're awesome. If I found buried treasure in my back yard tomorrow I'd be looking real hard at a Stingray or a Lake and Bay Boca Grande. I think they're both fine boats, but that Stingray sure is way up there on the cool factor.

Hopefully I'll own one of those suckers one of these days.

Eric, you said the boat would take up with the engine set as in your second-to-last image. Do you mean this one:









If so, that's pretty remarkable. Can you give the details of a takeoff with the motor set like that? Tabs fully down? Straight takeoff or circular? Both anglers in the back of the boat or one in the front and one at the helm?

I don't care how you did it, it's **** impressive either way.



Team Castaway said:


> WOW! Jimmie likie! Eric, you sure have come a long ways. Very cool, very cool indeed. I've often told people that I've only personally seen two companies that do unbelievable rigging on saltwater fishing boats, SCB and Lake and Bay.
> 
> I know personally how much time you spend on rigging and the attention to detail. You did the same on my SCB I bought from you a few years back. I had never seen that again until the Lake and Bay guys. It just amazes me that more companies don't take pride in their work the way you do. I told you last year that the Stingray would be a hit. It is really a fine machine. I hate it when people make me second guess my decisions! Again, very nice! :cheers:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes.

Jack plate at 6"
Trim at 50% 
Tabs down
Sitting in the Bucket Seats (2) people
Staight Take Off (No circle)

I really need to start posting video...


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd love to see videos!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

If I have cash in hand and know what I want, how long is the waiting list for a stingray?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Te.jas.on said:


> On your comment regarding fit and finish, a lot of the technical poling skiff manufacturers superbly finish out their boats. I know that's sort of apples and oranges, but I think you're probably right in terms of tournament-style bay boats. I've been in a lot of boats and if you start looking around you can notice a lot of sloppy workmanship. The boat may run fine and perform well, but fit and finish is just as important to me as the other stuff. If the boat isn't finished out well that's how you get into a lot of nagging repairs down the road with hatches, seams, electrical, etc.
> 
> With all that said, I've looked at the SCBs up close and they're awesome. If I found buried treasure in my back yard tomorrow I'd be looking real hard at a Stingray or a Lake and Bay Boca Grande. I think they're both fine boats, but that Stingray sure is way up there on the cool factor.
> 
> ...


There very well may be other companies that rig this cleanly. I did say "that I've personally seen". I don't like to take many people's word on much, so I can only comment on what I've seen. From what I've seen, these two companies are way above the rest when it comes to rigging. I will give some cudo's to Action Craft as well, all the way up from their little skiffs to their great big boats, they do a nice clean job as well.

The difference to me is when you stick your head inside of a box and look up. I mean they give them exact lines, 90's, 45's, what every. Each line will have it's own travel pattern, not just bunched up with a bunch of other wires and zip tied into a corner. It's like art work for these companies. They actually take pride in their work.

Now, as far as build quality, there are a lot of companies out there who build great boats. They just don't spend as much time rigging and taking time to cleanly rig out the boats as these two companies do. To each their own as well. I mean, if you buy an Ultra Cat, it's a great boat, strong and solid, but they could use more attention to detail when it comes to rigging. This is coming from me who was sponsored by them for a few years. Great boat, I mean a great boat, but I personally find it unattractive to see a huge bundle of wires just hanging around.

None the less, it doesn't mean that your boat or any other boat is anything less than spectacular. I guess I'm just anal that way. I do carry a couple of towels to clean my boat with during the day???


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Well said, Captain.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Another job very well done. That's a mean lookin rig.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> If I have cash in hand and know what I want, how long is the waiting list for a stingray?


$1500 deposit
5-6 Months


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very impressive ride! This bote was discussed at some length this weekend by some guys that know botes! 

There was mention of a video of your bote running in ankle bone deep water, shutting down, driver walking all the way around the bote to show it was hard bottom, then getting in and taking off! Any links to this video?


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Very impressive ride! This bote was discussed at some length this weekend by some guys that know botes!
> 
> There was mention of a video of your bote running in ankle bone deep water, shutting down, driver walking all the way around the bote to show it was hard bottom, then getting in and taking off! Any links to this video?


I don't think the video is on-line, but I saw what you were are speaking of first hand.....


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Eric, whenever your ready to shoot some video....... I hope the guy in florida is doing a good job for you, but in any event We are available....


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> There was mention of a video of your bote running in ankle bone deep water, shutting down, driver walking all the way around the bote to show it was hard bottom, then getting in and taking off! Any links to this video?


I don't think it was ankle deep water. If I remember correctly, it was 8 or 9 inches. He gets out, measures with check it stick, jumps up and down to show that the ground is not complete slop, hops back in and takes off. 
There was definitely a messy rooster tail as he hit the throttle, but once it started moving, it just jumped up. Pretty impressive. What I thought was even better was how slow the boat was able to move and remain on plane.
Eric,
You should try to post that video if you can. It's an eye opener for sure.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

fishnlab said:


> I don't think it was ankle deep water. If I remember correctly, it was 8 or 9 inches. He gets out, measures with check it stick, jumps up and down to show that the ground is not complete slop, hops back in and takes off.
> There was definitely a messy rooster tail as he hit the throttle, but once it started moving, it just jumped up. Pretty impressive. What I thought was even better was how slow the boat was able to move and remain on plane.
> Eric,
> You should try to post that video if you can. It's an eye opener for sure.


It was 9" of water when he got up. We were burning in 4"-5".


----------

